# Questions about ED&WELT&MUC? Just ask a local!



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome. We will do it. Thanks!

Is there anywhere to download a good map of the park that shows the walking trails?


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

The Chinese beer garden (with the big pagoda) in the English Garden is also pretty cool. Lots of young people hanging out there on nice evenings.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Can you provide a 1-day sightseeing itinerary for Munich?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

MunichLocal said:


> You are right, but Germans are just willing to pay a higher price for cars and gas.


Your list price already includes 19% VAT. We don't pay VAT but we do pay a sales tax here in the US that varies from state to state and even city to city. Only a few states have no sales tax at all. Usually the sales tax add another 5% to 10% to the price.

We get a discount of 7% of the amount of the base price of the car if you order for European Delivery. So that pays for the entire trip, airfare and all, for at least one person. Besides, it's a lot of fun. 

When they first started the European Delivery program for Americans, it was even better than it is now because Lufthansa used to throw in free airfare for two as part of some special arrangement with both BMW and the German national tourism board, or whatever it's called. They wanted very much to get Americans to visit so that they could spend dollars there. So the German government was very much in favor of promoting tourism back then and what better way to do it than to give Americans a reason to visit Munich, stay in German hotels, visit German cities, make friends with Germans, help defend Germany from the Big Bad Soviet Union nearby. All of that stuff.


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

MunichLocal said:


> Worst time to find a hotel for a reasonable price is during the Octoberfest, but it's also the best time for ED....


I will be doing my ED during Octoberfest! Any suggestions on attending Saturday the 19th?


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

DDGator said:


> Awesome. We will do it. Thanks!
> 
> Is there anywhere to download a good map of the park that shows the walking trails?


There we go!


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

German pricing:

M3, fully loaded, no ceramics: 104.000$ VAT incl.
Plus 1000$ transportation fee or 500-1200$ WELT delivery
Plus 7000$ extended 5 years warranty and 3 years Service included

112.000$ quit.


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

pawarrant said:


> I will be doing my ED during Octoberfest! Any suggestions on attending Saturday the 19th?


OMG, this is the first day of Oktoberfest...

So, this is quite a secret tour tip:

Start at 10am at Sendlinger Tor, walk Kreuzstrasse to Josephspitalstrasse, all the traditional beer-carriages wait there before they start the famous parade.
Take some pictures, take some beers, watch the parade at noon.
After that, never ever try to get into a beertent. Forget that until 6pm.
Take a walk over the Oktoberfest to the Bavaria monument. Enjoy that great view.
Behind the Bavaria monument you will find the Bavariapark beergarden. This is the place to go.
Best beer (Augustiner), very nice place. Later try to get into a beertent...

By the way, Munich locals dont like Löwenbräu, Spaten or Paulaner that much. But we love Augustiner beer.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

MunichLocal said:


> By the way, Munich locals dont like Löwenbräu, Spaten or Paulaner that much. But we love Augustiner beer.


:thumbup:

That's my favorite, too!!!


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

MunichLocal said:


> By the way, Munich locals dont like Löwenbräu, Spaten or Paulaner that much. But we love Augustiner beer.


The best beer I've ever had. I cant wait to try it locally. :drink:


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

Diesel Power said:


> Can you provide a 1-day sightseeing itinerary for Munich?


Its so much to see, i can hardly decide whats more or less important to visit.
Beside the well known tourist attractions, i would prefer to make a list of not-so-wellknown places so far.

What do you think about that idea?


----------



## jav4 (May 3, 2015)

MunichLocal said:


> You are right, but Germans are just willing to pay a higher price for cars and gas. Most of us are just crazy about cars. So it's a additional 400-1000€ for WELT delivery, depending on delivery programs.
> Just US customers get the red plates, ED plates are a very special agreement between BMW and German Zoll, this is why the date of expiring hardly can be changed after it was fixed once.
> Nearly 90% of WELT deliveries are Germans, 10% are US and just a handful customers are from Austria, France, Spain and Norway.


That's the ratio I've been told, too. In my case I've got my BMW last April at the Welt and drove back to Spain with it. I've been told that I'm the first one to request Welt delivery from central Spain. I know of a friend from the northwest of Spain that took delivery at the Welt 5 years ago and that's it. Even in Spanish BMW forums there isn't anyone that got his car there.

I've also got red plates and special insurance, valid for 14 days, and once I enter Spain the dealer obtained the Spanish ones, so I only have to drive to the dealer to get them installed and retrieve official documentation. They have had to check with BMW Spain how to do the whole process as it was their first time.


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

MunichLocal said:


> OMG, this is the first day of Oktoberfest...
> 
> So, this is quite a secret tour tip:
> 
> Start at 10am at Sendlinger Tor, walk Kreuzstrasse to Josephspitalstrasse, all the traditional beer-carriages wait there before they start the famous parade.


What is the parade route? I will be in a hurry to get there, as my delivery at the Welt is first thing that morning.


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

http://www.oktoberfest.de/en/article/About+the+Oktoberfest/About+the+Oktoberfest/Tent+Owners+and+Breweries+Parade/3868/

For more information and a link to the parades route...

:thumbup:


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Great new thread. Thanks.


----------



## OnYourLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

MunichLocal said:


> Motel One Sendlinger Tor is with free WiFi.


Hi MunichLocal,

I have 3 nights booked at Motel One Sendlinger Tor for next week and my ED. Thanks for confirming that I made the right choice. If you book there, make sure to request a quiet room away from the elevator on the top 7th or 8th floor facing the Rathaus and Marienplatz for a nice view like I did.

I am planning to have dinner one night at Augustiner Keller. Do you have any other recommendations for dinner at a beer hall or restaurant?

I also pre-purchased a 72 hour City TourCard for the entire network. Is it fairly easy to use the trams, S and U Bahns to get around the City? Do I have to scan my TourCard everytime I get on a train or is it the honor system?

For the Plant tour, why are taking photos and videos not allowed? One of the forum members doing an ED in May asked whether they could take videos during the tour for personal use to show friends and the guide let him take videos. Do you think if I ask whether the guide let me take photos for personal use?

After picking up my M3, I plan on driving to one of the Bucherer shops to pick up the stopwatch. Which of the two stores is easier to drive to and park my car near, the one on Neuhauser Strasse 2 or the Residenzstrasse 2 location? Right after, I will be driving to Saltzburg.

danke in advance,
OnYourLeft


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you MunchenLocal for taking the time to give your insight!

I have a pretty simple question. A restaurant suggestion on a Friday night in Munchen (July 24th to be exact!). I have been to the Hofbrauhaus and liked it just fine. I know it's touristy. I would like some good German food like Sauerbraten !! I can't type that word without getting hungry!


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

OnYourLeft said:


> I also pre-purchased a 72 hour City TourCard for the entire network. Is it fairly easy to use the trams, S and U Bahns to get around the City? Do I have to scan my TourCard everytime I get on a train or is it the honor system?


I can answer this question. We used the S and U Bahn's to get around the city for two days with all day tickets. There was no scanning of tickets anywhere and no one ever checked our tickets. It's all an honor system. The public transit was excellent.


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

OnYourLeft said:


> I also pre-purchased a 72 hour City TourCard for the entire network. Is it fairly easy to use the trams, S and U Bahns to get around the City? Do I have to scan my TourCard everytime I get on a train or is it the honor system?


You will validate it the first time you use it and just keep it on you when you travel. The validation puts a time stamp on it, so if they do check for tickets, they will know it is valid. I used it quite a lot, but never saw any fare enforcement.


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

OnYourLeft said:


> Hi MunichLocal,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hi OnYourLeft,

Augustiner Keller is a great place, but I love Augustiner Stüberl also, because its right at the brewerie.. Perfect located at the city centre pedestrian zone is Zum Augustiner, make shure you reserve a table at the Arkadengarten outside or the truely amazing shell-hall.

Public transportation comes with the honor system, but you have to activate your ticket once.

Filming and photos at the plant tour are STRICTLY forbidden for secrecy reasons. Releasing this video of the plant tour caused serious problems inside BMW. Please dont ask your tour guide about filming or photos and dont try to do some spyshots. All of us are interested in plant tours also in future, just accept the rules please.... Thanks!

For the stopwatch go to Residenzstrasse and park at the Parkgarage vor der Oper right there.

Viel Freude am Fahren!
MunichLocal


----------



## nosonyxm4 (Jul 15, 2015)

MunichLocal said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I´m a Munich local (excuse my English please), BMW enthusiast and work for a company closely related to BMW.
> 
> ...


Thank you for being so helpful on this forum. I'm coming in for a European delivery on August 12. My delivery is actually on the 13th at 7:40 in the morning. I wanted to do a factory tour but it looks as if the factory is closed. Can you confirm those dates if the factory is open?


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

You are welcome!

I can confirm that from August 10th-14th the plant in Munich is closed for summer holidays.
Is your dropoff in Munich? In that case I would book a plant tour just before or after dropoff.
Enjoy your ED, we are expecting a wonderful sunny bavarian summer!


----------



## OnYourLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

Munichlocal,

I am in Stuttgart right now and have a question on speed limits. I noticed that the locals are commonly driving 5-10 kph over the posted speed limits. For example, on the Autobahn, if the speed limit is 120 kph, then locals drive 125-130 kph. Is this allowed without getting a speeding ticket? I rarely see people driving at or below the speed limits. Are there speed limit cameras on the Autobahn, tunnels and streets trying to capture speeders? I am looking for cameras and do not see any. I have also not seen any police on the Autobahn or streets stopping drivers for speeding.


----------



## verruckt1 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'd say you wouldn't have to worry on the Autobahn but more on the local streets. On the highway it's mainly specific areas that are known for traffic control and police would be around a corner with a camera (blitzer) waiting to catch speeders with cameras. Often times it looks like a van on the side of the road with the rear open.

On the autobahn I still would go exactly the limit if I were you, even though there's a little flex at highway speeds, but on city streets NEVER break the speed limit as you don't know where the cameras are and they're usually pretty strict.

If you speak a little German here's some known locations in Stuttgart: http://radarfalle.de/cgi-bin/db/sea...t&art=GA&submit3=suchen&func=ort&skin=normal2


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, had a couple days off...

Beside cities, speeding fines arent so expensive if you are a little too fast.
There is a speed trap "discount" of minimum 3 kph or 3% and the speedometers shows an average additional 4%.
Speeding fines are 
10 Euro 0-10 kph, 
20 Euro 11-15 kph
30 Euro 16-20 kph
70 Euro 21-25 kph

If your car shows for example 125 kph in a 100kph zone, your risk is just a 30 Euro fine. 
If you go nearly 130 at a 120 zone, you have to deduct 4% and another 3% and you are just at 120, so there will be no speeding ticket.

There are many speed traps and cameras, most locals know the positions, personally I adapt my speed at the speed of local license plates.


----------



## Markus_OS (Apr 27, 2013)

MunichLocal said:


> You are right, but Germans are just willing to pay a higher price for cars and gas. Most of us are just crazy about cars.
> 
> Viel Freude am Fahren!
> MunichLocal


I think that this is totally wrong my friend, Germans are not "willing" to pay more for the fuel. They just have no choice to pay less, at least in Lower Saxony 
The tax part of our gas prices is just much higher than in the US.


----------



## Markus_OS (Apr 27, 2013)

OnYourLeft said:


> Munichlocal,
> 
> I am in Stuttgart right now and have a question on speed limits. I noticed that the locals are commonly driving 5-10 kph over the posted speed limits. For example, on the Autobahn, if the speed limit is 120 kph, then locals drive 125-130 kph. Is this allowed without getting a speeding ticket? I rarely see people driving at or below the speed limits. Are there speed limit cameras on the Autobahn, tunnels and streets trying to capture speeders? I am looking for cameras and do not see any. I have also not seen any police on the Autobahn or streets stopping drivers for speeding.


Normaly the German police is working with a little "tolerance" before they pull you out or take the radar-photo for speeding. Usally you can feel save when you are driving 5 km/h over the limit. 
And you can see the cameras allover. One of the latest technology are black poles in the middle or right hand side of the street. If you pay no attention they are visible in the very last moment before the "flash". 
I think that the German police is doing much more speed- checking than the U.S. Police and besides to that also the communities can do speed-check-controls as well, operated by private companies which like to do profit with it. Those are especially tricky. There are stories in our papers that those privat "speed-checking" companies are using bad adjusted radars to get you. So, be careful in cities!!!!! 
I think it is not worth to fight against them with a lawyer when you are already Bach in the U.S.


----------



## OnYourLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

*Questions about ED&WELT&MUC? Just ask a local!*

I was driving from the Nurburgring to Amsterdam yesterday to drop off my car and and got pulled over by a NL motorcycle cop at the border. The Netherlands has no physical border checkpoint and I was actually driving slightly less than the speed limit. I asked the cop why he pulled me over and he said that this was for a border check. I assumed he did this because of my tourist plates and that I was staring at him while I passed him. The main reason I was staring was because I wanted to know whether they were cops because they were wearing nice white jackets. In the USA, cops normally wear all black or all tan outfits. Anyway, he spent 10 minutes checking my papers then let me go. The moral of the story is to never stare at the police while passing them. They think that you are worried that you are hiding something, so they will pull you over.


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

Markus_OS said:


> I think that this is totally wrong my friend, Germans are not "willing" to pay more for the fuel. They just have no choice to pay less, at least in Lower Saxony
> The tax part of our gas prices is just much higher than in the US.


No, I am totally right. As long as Germans pay a higher price for gas and cars day by day, they are willing to pay that much by fact. Its 100% calculated by goverment and car companies. And even in lower saxony is a public transport system available. And there is e.g. no political party fighting for lower gas taxing. Why? Because we are crazy about cars and we love to drive and in fact we dont REALLY care.


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

OnYourLeft said:


> ...
> I was actually driving slightly less than the speed limit
> ...
> The moral of the story is to never stare at the police while passing them. They think that you are worried that you are hiding something, so they will pull you over.


Haha!

It was maybe the combination of driving too slow and staring at a cop in a brand new fast car with tourist license plates at the boarder to a Marihuana-legal country...

Great situation, you made my day, thanks!!!


----------



## Markus_OS (Apr 27, 2013)

MunichLocal said:


> No, I am totally right. As long as Germans pay a higher price for gas and cars day by day, they are willing to pay that much by fact. Its 100% calculated by goverment and car companies. And even in lower saxony is a public transport system available. And there is e.g. no political party fighting for lower gas taxing. Why? Because we are crazy about cars and we love to drive and in fact we dont REALLY care.


 well, of course you are not right my friend. Because a public transportation can't substitute the individual traffic completely. And when you be honest, there not really an alternative to the higher gas prices here. There is almost no competition between the gas-stations, prices are relatively on the same level. A political party that fights for lower gas prices :thumbup: I love the idea, you should found one


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

Well... We are both right in our personal point of view...
Lets found a party named "free gas for BMW drivers". I'm in!
;-)


----------



## jcs (Dec 25, 2001)

OnYourLeft said:


> ... The moral of the story is to never stare at the police while passing them. They think that you are worried that you are hiding something, so they will pull you over.


In my case driving a white car with a weird license plate is enough to arise suspicion... staring at them or not. White car in France in really counterculture... unless it's a commercial delivery vehicle.

I got stopped twice in France, getting off the "Autoroute à péage". Took a while to explain why I was traveling with American papers, and giving details on the whole ED process.

The Spanish Border/Custom officer out of Andorra was also very inquisitive... but that was my 1st ED in 2001.


----------



## jcs (Dec 25, 2001)

MunichLocal,

Thanks for your contribution to Bimmerferst.

Two quick questions about Oktoberfest.

Coming from U2 stop Frankfurter Ring (my hotel), what is the best S/Ubahn station to go to get to the Oktoberfest grounds?

Assuming that we get a seat in one of the tents, do we loose it if we have to go to the rest room? At our age we need a plan.


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi jcs

dont change at Hauptbahnhof from U2 to U4/U5 to Theresienwiese, its totally overcrowed even at early afternoon.
Change from U2 to U3/U6 at Sendlinger Tor and exit at Goetheplatz, from there its a pretty nice 15 min walk to the "Wiesn" - this is how the Oktoberfest is called in Bavaria.

http://www.muenchnerubahn.de/bild/sehrgross/schnellbahn1994.jpg

If you have a seat at a tent, ask the others at the table to reserve your seat while you are at the restroom. Very normal procedure. Enjoy!


----------



## jcs (Dec 25, 2001)

Thanks MunichLocal for the insider information. With all the ways to get there, as described on the official website, I thought that there would be one better than the others.

Anyhow my wife is going to like this approach, as it's a fast way to the Weinzelt tent, for glass of wine.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

MunichLocal said:


> Leave subway at Odeonsplatz.
> Take a coffee at the traditional Tambosi Cafe -not at the close Starbucks- while enjoying the car-show-off-Uturn right in front of you.
> Take a 10min walk through the beautiful Hofgarten to the Haus der Kunst Museum, watch the crazy wave surfers at the Eisbach river there. Must do!
> Watch the famous nude area north of the museum -funny- or/and follow the Eisbach river north to the beautiful Seehaus beergarden right at a little lake. Just a 20min walk. Waypoint on that route: the Monopteros monument, great view over the English Garden and Munich.
> ...


We followed your suggestions and experienced a great piece of the park. We also got some sun that day! Thanks for the great info. Munich is a great city.


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

MunichLocal said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> I can confirm that from August 10th-14th the plant in Munich is closed for summer holidays.
> Is your dropoff in Munich? In that case I would book a plant tour just before or after dropoff.
> Enjoy your ED, we are expecting a wonderful sunny bavarian summer!


 the 10th is when I take delivery.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Initial E said:


> the 10th is when I take delivery.


Arrange to tour it on the 9th if your flight gets in before then.


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

Wine-O said:


> Arrange to tour it on the 9th if your flight gets in before then.


That's a sunday, they only do m-f 
I also get in on a saturday so cant do the 7th

FML


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

woobiee said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I have some questions for you:
> 
> ...


On tipping -- if you are paying with a credit card, you must tell the server when you pay -- you can't add the tip later like in the U.S. So if the bill is 9.05 and you want to round up, tell the server to charge you 10 euro when he runs the card. They usually run the car at your table right in front of you.

On gas -- I stopped at 3 gas stations for gas. All were pump first, then pay. 2 took credit cards, one was cash only.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Many thanks!


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Question regarding getting Euros: people have said to use the ATMs in the airport. Do people mean using the ATM machines to convert USD to Euros (like I have a few hundred USD bills and physically feed it into the machine where it spits out Euros) or get cash out from your bank account through the machines?


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

woobiee said:


> Question regarding getting Euros: people have said to use the ATMs in the airport. Do people mean using the ATM machines to convert USD to Euros (like I have a few hundred USD bills and physically feed it into the machine where it spits out Euros) or get cash out from your bank account through the machines?


You withdraw cash from your account and get paper Euros.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

DDGator said:


> You withdraw cash from your account and get paper Euros.


Cool thanks!


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Woobiee,
I was just in Ireland last month, so this may or may not apply. 

I have a certificate/pin card that actually has a pin associated with it. (I have another card that switched to certificate, but there is no pin...) I only had to key in the pin once at a robo gas station. Every place else printed out at slip to sign. For tips, some allow you to input the tip, one actually let me write the tip on the printout. Most where just the amount of the bill and I left a cash tip. I suppose you could ask them to key it in with the tip, I didn't think to do that.

You sometimes have the option to charge in euros or dollars. It is hard to tell which is better, they don't always tell you or know what exchange rate they are using or if they charge a fee. I know my credit card doesn't charge a fee, and the exchange rate is normally pretty good, so I always choose Euros.

Cash, I ordered Euros from my bank. They will charge a delivery fee if you get below a certain amount (Susquehanna Bank), I think it was below 200 Euros. I also got Euros from ATMs a couple times. It seemed to be the best deal, but I can't back that with actual numbers. We went through a lot more cash than we thought. There was one taxi that wanted only cash, check before you ride. Hopefully you will not have to worry to much about taxi's. As I said, we also ended up tipping in cash a lot. The smallest Euro note is a 5. They also have 50, 20, 10, 5, 2 and 1 cent coins. You will end up with a lot of coins. Some of the larger bars did offer to exchange dollars for euros, the exchange rate they offered wasn't that great.

Not sure how tolls are in Germany, it's been close to 30 years since I've been there. There are now a lot of automatic tolls in Ireland. Similar to the easypass only lanes in the Baltimore/DC area. In Ireland, if you don't have the "easypass", they will charge your license plate number. You have to go online and pay within 48 hours, or start accumulating fines. The M50 has one of these tolls. My rental car agency took care of it for me and back charged me. Haven't heard anything like that about Germany. Some tolls you have to have cash for in Ireland. Always have cash on hand.

Circles where the most interesting thing traffic wise in Ireland. There seem to be some basic rules for the circles, some of the other rules we never totally figured out. The bigger circles, like the one just south of Cork, are almost impossible to figure out. Way to many lanes, signs and exits. I don't recall a lot of circles in Germany, but it was a long time ago. Look kids, Big Ben, Parliament. Driving on the left was easy by comparison.

No left on red in Ireland. 

If I recall right, the stop lights in Germany have a Yellow get ready to go before turning green. Didn't have that in Ireland.

I normally tipped about 20% in Ireland. They didn't seem to mind.  Last time I was in Italy, they had something called a "Coperto," the charge for the tablecloth, silverware, etc. You could add a tip on top of that if you wanted. I don't recall such an automatic tip in Germany. Sounds like 10% will carry the day per MunichLocal. I will still probably tip more.

While not as common in Ireland, I did run into a situation where cars where going up the middle of a two lane road. Americans are not used to this and tend to panic. Last time I was in Germany, a friend of mine that had lived in Germany for a while was driving, put on the right turn signal on a two lane road and started passing the car in front of us down the middle of the road with traffic coming the other way. Everyone moved out of the way. 8-o I had a truck slide over a little bit while I was in Ireland and did a similar thing. Didn't seem to upset anyone but my wife.

Drivers in Ireland where very patient and courteous, and I recall Germany was the same. Just don't block the fast lane. I was reminded of that fact when I got back home and had to drive from Dulles back to Baltimore. I'd take driving in Ireland over that any day.

-Mark


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

I agree with DDGator and also with mconley3 and want to point out some additional information:

Dont change paper dollar to Euro. Worst exchange rate ever.
No tolls in Germany. Thats nice! 
Circles, the one who is in the circle has the right of way. Signals only when leaving the circle, no signal when entering. On circles with more than one lane, you change lane like...hmmm....changing a lane.

German drivers may go pretty fast sometimes, but they are not aggressive drivers. Maybe that hangs together...


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

Doublepost


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

In the USA visitors can purchase an item at Walmart and get cash back. There is a maximum amount but no fee. Does it work the other way around for ED people?


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

That system exists in Germany with ec-cards only (electronic cash card).
It doesnt work with any kind of credit cards. 

Sorry, cash or electronic cash is most common way of paying in Germany. The last time I used my credit card was at last years summer holiday rental car...


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Agreed, exchanging paper money is a last resort.

I didn't think there were any tolls. I do recall a large number of tolls in Italy.

Again, Ireland may be different with circles. General rule of thumb in a 4 exit circle. I you take the 1st exit, turn on left signal (remember, left side of road) before entering circle. If you are going straight through, turn on left turn signal after passing first exit. If you are taking the 3rd exit, or doing a "U-turn", turn on right turn signal before entering the circle, then left turn signal right before your exit.

As for changing lanes in circle, well most of the time the lanes are implied, there are no markings. You kind of have to know they are there. Most circles on two lane roads will actually have a left and a right entrance to a circle. So you go from 1 lane to two "slots" at the entrance of the circle. The left entrance has a left turn arrow, the right has a straight arrow. If you are in that lane, you better get off at the first exit. If you are going from a two lane road to a 4 lane road, the person on the inside lane will assume you are exiting from the outside lane and may also exit from the inside lane. Of course you can go from 4 lanes to 2 lanes or 2 lanes to 2 lanes.

http://www.drivingschoolireland.com/roundabouts.html

Even so, circles keep traffic moving, they work a lot better than lights. How many people have sat at a light at 5am where there is no one coming from the other direction. Even worse you have to sit through the full cycle of turn lanes at dumb lights. I wish we had a lot more circles in the US.



MunichLocal said:


> I agree with DDGator and also with mconley3 and want to point out some additional information:
> 
> Dont change paper dollar to Euro. Worst exchange rate ever.
> No tolls in Germany. Thats nice!
> ...


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

What are EC cards? I that something we can get before hand(before traveling to Germany)?
Are they only for Germany, or do they work in Austria also?



MunichLocal said:


> That system exists in Germany with ec-cards only (electronic cash card).
> It doesnt work with any kind of credit cards.
> 
> Sorry, cash or electronic cash is most common way of paying in Germany. The last time I used my credit vard was last years summer holidays rental car...


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

My trip is still a good way off, but I figured I would ask while I'm thinking about it. Does Germany have an equivalent to Tax free shopping cards like Ireland? Here is an example.

https://www.shoptaxfree.com/cms/the-horizon-card/faqs/

This made it real easy to take care of getting our VAT tax back.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

MunichLocal said:


> I agree with DDGator and also with mconley3 and want to point out some additional information:
> 
> Dont change paper dollar to Euro. Worst exchange rate ever.
> No tolls in Germany. Thats nice!
> ...


Thanks everyone!

I presume with using the ATM to get euros that my card must be a pin/chip card?


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

In Ireland, my atm card was not a chip card. I used it the same as I use it in the US.

Edit: To clarify, I used my debit card. I've never used my credit card to pull money from an atm, but I'm sure you can. You may have to find out if your atm pin is different from the certificate pin. I'm sure they can be two different things.



woobiee said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I presume with using the ATM to get euros that my card must be a pin/chip card?


----------



## jcs (Dec 25, 2001)

woobiee said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I presume with using the ATM to get euros that my card must be a pin/chip card?


I use a Schwab Bank atm/debit card to get money out of atm machines while traveling. I just received a new one with a chip, but never had any problem before without a chip. I don't use it for purchases, as I lowered my debit daily limit to $1.00.


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

I'm in Germany every year...annual Christmas markets trip with my sister. Last year was first time I had issue with non-chip card, but I've never had a problem using debit card at atm. Please be sure to avoid airport atm. Best bet are bank lobby ones, which are closely monitored. 

Be sure to check if your travel dates take place over bank holidays. A few years ago while in Italy, I needed Euros but it was some sort of holiday there, and not only were banks closed, but the ATMs didn't work either.


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

mconley3 said:


> What are EC cards? I that something we can get before hand(before traveling to Germany)?
> Are they only for Germany, or do they work in Austria also?


You need a european resident bank account for a ec-card. They work in the EU and for international ATMs.

The moment you pay something via ec-card, there will be a note at your bank account. The debit will happen the next day.

The big advantage: no delay, you know exactly whats your actual bank account balance.


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

MunichLocal said:


> You need a european resident bank account for a ec-card. They work in the EU and for international ATMs.
> 
> The moment you pay something via ec-card, there will be a note at your bank account. The debit will happen the next day.
> 
> The big advantage: no delay, you know exactly whats your actual bank account balance.


Sounds a lot like a debit card...

Thanks
- Mark


----------



## verruckt1 (Apr 22, 2015)

mconley3 said:


> Sounds a lot like a debit card...
> 
> Thanks
> - Mark


It is


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

What do Germans and other Europeans think of Americans showing up to pick up their new cars wearing shorts, sandals, t-shirts etc.? I always found the Germans to be a rather "proper" lot and get the impression that they are put off by some Americans rather informal ways and dress. Even though I spend my whole summer back home wearing shorts and t-shirts, I've always felt compelled to dress up a bit when travelling in Europe. Is that custom outdated?


----------



## AlpsRider (May 28, 2015)

I just got back yesterday. It was over 90 degrees in Munich when I left and I can guarantee you that wearing shorts and a t-shirt is just fine. They do have different taste in styles of shorts and t-shirts though. Most guys wear cut off jeans that are rolled at the end in a cuf so you see the light colored inside of the jeans. Girls on the other hand were wearing shorts so short there are no legs on them at all, kind of like denim hot pants only shorter! Of course it is Bavaria and there are plenty of guys walking around in lederhosen even though it is early for Oktoberfest, bavarian men wear their lederhosen when ever they feel like it.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

When touring in the touristy areas, I usually wore shorts and a golf shirt all over Germany and Austria and never felt out of place. 

When we went to the Welt the first day (just doing museum and factory tour), we wore BMW club shirts and such. When we went back for delivery, my wife suggested we should dress like we belong in a BMW -- so we did. Still jeans, but a nice shirt and blue blazer for me. I found the people taking delivery of their cars were generally dressed a bit nicer than shorts and a T-shirt.


----------



## AlpsRider (May 28, 2015)

I miss read your post, when I showed up at the Welt for my car pick-up, I did wear nice jeans and a buttoon up shirt. There will be a professional photographer there that will take a photo of you while you are standing beside your car, so keep that in mind. As soon as I drove away from the Welt I went to my apartment to change into shorts and a t-shirt since there was a crazy heat wave going on in Europe at the time.


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

mconley3 said:


> You sometimes have the option to charge in euros or dollars. It is hard to tell which is better, they don't always tell you or know what exchange rate they are using or if they charge a fee. I know my credit card doesn't charge a fee, and the exchange rate is normally pretty good, so I always choose Euros.


Always choose to pay credit card transactions or debit card transactions in local currency. The so called "Dynamic Currency Conversion" or (DCC) comes with an unusually high exchange rate plus some built in fees that can drive the cost of this "convenience" to 10%+ over just paying in local currency and having your bank do the conversion on the back end. There are several benefactors from the DCC including the banks, the point of sale terminal vendor, the merchant, etc. but the person who pays the credit card bill certainly is not one of them.


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

gesoffen said:


> Always choose to pay credit card transactions or debit card transactions in local currency. The so called "Dynamic Currency Conversion" or (DCC) comes with an unusually high exchange rate plus some built in fees that can drive the cost of this "convenience" to 10%+ over just paying in local currency and having your bank do the conversion on the back end. There are several benefactors from the DCC including the banks, the point of sale terminal vendor, the merchant, etc. but the person who pays the credit card bill certainly is not one of them.


Thanks for the followup on that. It just didn't feel like they where doing me an favors, so I always declined. The server never seemed to know any of the specifics related to fees etc...


----------



## jcs (Dec 25, 2001)

gesoffen said:


> Always choose to pay credit card transactions or debit card transactions in local currency. The so called "Dynamic Currency Conversion" or (DCC) comes with an unusually high exchange rate plus some built in fees that can drive the cost of this "convenience" to 10%+ over just paying in local currency and having your bank do the conversion on the back end. There are several benefactors from the DCC including the banks, the point of sale terminal vendor, the merchant, etc. but the person who pays the credit card bill certainly is not one of them.


I totally agree.

When you give your card, always say you want to pay in Euro or whatever the local currency is - pretty hard to say it properly in Poland though, so I said I want to pay in Polish money.

But things go wrong... so if you see any US$ numbers on your receipt, just refuse to sign it and ask for a credit. Sometimes they'll tell you that it is only for your information, but that's not true. It happened to me a few times, and a credit always wiped out the previous charge.

Some countries are worst than others... China is pretty bad, watch out in Germany (Barbour store in Berlin). I didn't have any problems in Eastern Europe.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

The Sage said:


> On the autobahn I averaged 100-110 mph. Would have liked to hit the 120 mph mark, but could not deal with the wife screaming at me.


Made me laugh! I've got one of those too... :rofl:


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

calimarc said:


> This is what is going in my checked bag for my wife's Volvo XC 90 and my M4 this month ! When the vehicles make it back probably will have a detailer apply Opti-Coat.


Can you tell me about the Volvo XC90 ED process, discounts, etc? That could possibly be our next purchase.


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

640GC said:


> Can you tell me about the Volvo XC90 ED process, discounts, etc? That could possibly be our next purchase.


Vovlo gives you the most perks. They give you round trip airfare and a hotel night.

http://www.volvocars.com/us/buy/sales/overseas-delivery


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

Good news for all Nürburgring fans: 

I got the definite information, that Allianz will cover all kind of public streets - including the Nürburgring on public opening times, because of its unique character of a public toll road.

There is no insurance cover on all other race tracks, drivers trainings, illegal street races, any kind of "lap time driving" and DUI.

My contact will give this information also to the BMW WELT staff, so you can ask them at your ED.

Have fun and take care! Its called the "Green Hell" becaused its the most dangerous race track on the planet...


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

doublepost


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 5, 2002)

MunichLocal said:


> Good news for all Nürburgring fans:
> 
> I got the definite information, that Allianz will cover all kind of public streets - including the Nürburgring on public opening times, because of its unique character of a public toll road.
> 
> ...


So does that cover both the GP and the Nordschleife or just the latter? Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## HtownBMW85 (May 24, 2015)

So I was driving to Neuschwanstein on the back roads from Munich. One of, if not, the top experience aside from getting my car on my ED by the way. I was about to enter a town and drove by one of the speed limit signs that measures your speed. I don't remember how much I was over the speed limit by, couldn't have been more than 10kmph, but I distinctly remember seeing the sign give me a frowny face, lol. Should I be expecting a ticket, or just a humorous memory of one of the best speed monitoring signs I've ever seen? I can't be the only one to have seen this, I'm sure some of you have had this experience as well.


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

I like these speed controls, there will be definetly no ticket, just these unsmiling smiley to reach your conscience...


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

Brian R. said:


> So does that cover both the GP and the Nordschleife or just the latter? Thanks! :thumbup:


Just the Nordschleife, the GP track is a racetrack, so its not covered by ED insurance !!!!


----------



## HtownBMW85 (May 24, 2015)

MunichLocal said:


> I like these speed controls, there will be definetly no ticket, just these unsmiling smiley to reach your conscience...


Haha, perfect. Although, it would make me want to go over the speed limit just to see the frowny face again. lol


----------



## VDPHB (Apr 4, 2002)

MunichLocal said:


> Good news for all Nürburgring fans:
> 
> I got the definite information, that Allianz will cover all kind of public streets - including the Nürburgring on public opening times, because of its unique character of a public toll road.
> 
> ...


That's great news, thank you! I'm currently on my ED trip and am thinking about heading to the Nurburgring before drop-off in Munich...


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

For all of you taking delivery during the Oktoberfest:

If its too crowed at the Oktoberfest, try the "Oide Wiesn", its the "old Octoberfest" a fenced area with 5 Euro entrance fee. Just at the most southern part of Oktoberfest. Its more chilled, less crowded, really old fares, historic areas, a lot of families with little kids, traditional tents with traditional music and the best of all: ice cold stone mugs with ice cold beer... 

For me it catches more the original spirit of the Oktoberfest...


----------



## cnair (May 25, 2015)

MunichLocal said:


> For all of you taking delivery during the Oktoberfest:
> 
> If its too crowed at the Oktoberfest, try the "Oide Wiesn", its the "old Octoberfest" a fenced area with 5 Euro entrance fee. Just at the most southern part of Oktoberfest. Its more chilled, less crowded, really old fares, historic areas, a lot of families with little kids, traditional tents with traditional music and the best of all: ice cold stone mugs with ice cold beer...
> 
> For me it catches more the original spirit of the Oktoberfest...


MunichLocal...thanks for this suggestion! We did this and it was a blast! Thanks again for all your other suggestions as well....we had a great time exploring Munich. Only thing I couldn't figure out was the Vorhoelzer Forum in the Technical University. We tried but could not find it. Perhaps it was closed on Saturday evening.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Link1970 said:


> MunichLocal
> I am going to be in Munich in a week. Can you recommend some moderately priced places to eat. Not really interested in fancy dishes, just good local food. Thanks.


If I might weigh in here.... Any of the brewery owned restaurants will serve you a nice, reasonably priced meal. Avoid the Hofbrauhaus for dinner (but do go visit just to check out the craziness). I feel I've never had a bad meal in nearly 40 years of travel to Germany, but I'm no gourmand. I'm thrilled just grabbing a Würst at an Imbiss (snack bar or festival stand) and a beer. The Viktualienmarkt has some good beer and sausage dining al fresco.

I would also avoid hotel restaurants. Even American fast food chain restaurants can be interesting as McDonald's has a different menu than back home and sells beer.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Can you get the lighter helles lager at the Oktoberfest tents or do they just serve the Oktoberfest marzen beer?


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

Its a special stronger "Helles", I always get some cases of the temporary Oktoberfest beer to "remember" at home...


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

*Questions about ED&WELT&MUC? Just ask a local!*

Thanks for the reply, so it's not the same beer we buy in the US that is labeled Oktoberfest that is a little darker and more malty?


----------



## rome5982 (Feb 19, 2007)

Gluhwein said:


> Do you mean like these? We sat in a parking lot in Oberaudorf for half an hour waiting for speeders and slowpokes to come by and activate this cool little sign. It doesn't take much to entertain us:
> 
> ******** async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8">*********>
> 
> ******** async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8">*********>


OK, I triggered two of the sad faces while driving the Alpenstrasse close to the Neuschanstein castle as the small towns popped up around a bend.....was wondering if tickets would be coming in the mail. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

MunichLocal, is Geobuch near the Viktualienmarkt the best place in Munich to shop for road maps or atlases? I went there last time I was in Munich, and they do have a great selection, but I was wondering if there are any other places you'd recommend. I'm doing my ED next week and want to update some of my maps (nav is great but I love paper maps!).


----------



## CRtoE92 (Nov 14, 2015)

*Questions about ED&WELT&MUC? Just ask a local!*

Hello Munichlocal
First of all, I really appreciate for all your help with everyone here. It really is very helpful If you need ever help with the tour guide in Los Angeles Area let me know

Anyway I am scheduled for ED on Dec 18th for my Mineral White M4 I kinda forced myself to do this before the price increase next year and i could not go any earlier than 18th of December since im still going to grad school and my school ends on the 16th

I really need your help on what kind of clothing i should bring to fully prepare for the weather there around that time

I grew up in Southern California where you wear short and shirt cruising with top down in conv on christmas

So it is really hard to even guesstimate the winter weather in general

I have hoodies and leather jacket
Idk if its enough to keep me warm


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Munich Local: I have a non-BMW, non-European Delivery question for you -

Next year Christmas is on a Sunday. I know that German businesses close Christmas Day and December 26th normally. Since Christmas is on a Sunday, will stores, museums and businesses continue being closed on Monday the 26th AND Tuesday the 27th? Will things also be closed on January 2nd for the same reason?

I'm considering a trip to Bavaria next December but if everything is closed for both Christmas and New Year's week maybe I should consider going elsewhere.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Munich Local: I have a non-BMW, non-European Delivery question for you -

Next year Christmas is on a Sunday. I know that German businesses close Christmas Day and December 26th normally. Since Christmas is on a Sunday, will stores, museums and businesses continue being closed on Monday the 26th AND Tuesday the 27th? Will things also be closed on January 2nd for the same reason?

I'm considering a trip to Bavaria next December but if everything is closed for both Christmas and New Year's week maybe I should consider going elsewhere.


----------



## Hotzenplotz (Jun 6, 2015)

Gluhwein,

I will try to give you some Answers, Munichlocal please correct me if I am wrong.

On Dec 26th 2016, most stores and businesses will be closed except at the airport, central train station and so on. Most museums will be closed, but not all. For example, the Deutsches Museum and the Kunsthalle seem to be open.

On Dec 27th 2016 and Jan 2nd 2017, things should be open on a regular basis, except maybe some small stores due to winter holidays. Jan 2nd 2017 is a monday, so if you want to know, which museums in munich are open on mondays, check this out:

http://museen-in-muenchen.de/index.php?id=2024&L=1


----------

